# 600 bicycles in Ohio and Elgin bluebird (Aaron?)



## Kreal2 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello all. I have not been on this site in so long my original user name for some reason simply won’t let me reset/locate password. Heck even typing this seems either I’m technologically challenged or maybe typing this on a phone isn’t the best.   In either case years ago my first bluebird I sold if you google my original name Kreal you will find the post.  I was wondering if that bike is still out there ?  I have four bluebirds currently and really would love to locate my first one and possibly buy or trade back for it.  I sold it to a gentleman named Aaron I believe.     I have recently had some health issues and life changes and have begun about day two of selling some of my 600 old bicycle collection.  I posted on Facebook as I really am technologically challenged and unfortunately met with a lot of disbelief and even some ignorant messages.  My collection is real I am real I just used my middle name on FB.  In all reality if you recognize my driveway and garage door or even basement pics of the first bluebird I sold years ago you’ll see I am me, same person.   I sold some bikes the last few days to people who mentioned there was discussion on this site about me possibly being in a different county, inheritance, not real etc.  it got me wondering what the hype was so I searched and found this old site. Glad to see it’s still up.  If some of the people I sold to the last few days could chime in on their experience and my actual existing it may help others to provide realistic offers and make the effort to come purchase. I would really appreciate it if so.  well here I am.   What I am looking to do is sell off my 600 (or a few less now) bikes and keep my four bluebirds. I would also like to see if my original bluebird is out there and maybe interested in purchasing it back or do some kind of bike trade for it.    I’m a real person, just limited time , too much clutter, and a strong long for old cars bikes planes etc.   I attached photos of my original bluebird when it was in front of my garage and also the buyer.  I am hoping it is still around even if not obtainable it would be nice to know how it is these past few years.   Thanks everyone for listening


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 7, 2021)

Quite a collection. GLWTS. I am sure there will be many responses soon!


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 7, 2021)

Photo from today when I met a nice gentleman who gave a new home to these two Higgins. As you can see it is same driveway just about a decade later, an older me, and a really bad addiction to collecting.  I don’t know many people and maybe a loner or eccentric which ever you call me I planned to do a museum just never happened.  I am relocating and dealing with issues so my accumulating has stopped no more searching for treasure and reality has hit. So far I have had quite a few good auctions of my antique collection and plan to sell lots more. Right now I am trying to work on clearing one location at a time as I am only one person and am really burdened by many other pressing issues so a realistic person who actually will show up with intent to buy will probably leave happy   I do not own a computer and have around 30 buildings/houses of the 600 bicycles, 230 old cars , dozen old planes and around 100 old motorcycles.    I enjoyed the hunt. Finding purchasing trading for or just spending countless hours quietly walking the swap meets garage sales estate sales and auctions.  My plan was a museum but never met anyone that had interest in sharing the same drive.   Reality sets in and I just need to focus on keeping a very minimum number of each and would like to release everything else back into the wild. I’m not trying to get anything over on anyone on price I just simply have a way over loaded mind and am a one man show trying to juggle so many different things in life at one time. I’m trying my best to come up with prices and I will be happy to schedule meeting to sell. But all of the spiteful messages really aren’t necessary.  Currently I am working on selling off one location and will move to the next when done. If you’ve been here you probably can agree there’s just too much stuff to focus so I need to clear space to have a sorting area.  I am trying to work with the state and will be meeting with them soon to find out how they want me to go about sending my titled cars to auction as I titled all in my name as I got them over the years with no real plan or intent to think about the future. Because I am not a dealer I had a letter come a few months ago asking me to pause so many transfers.  This showed my progress as I had a really good momentum going    I am just trying to go with the flow and make deals to let this stuff go back into the wild and be enjoyed as being stuffed in buildings churches and houses just isn’t fair anymore.  Sorry for the long winded reply it has been a very very long day and if you know me you know I am hyper active and sleep every over day   I was told of a lot of talk on here and looked it up to find the post and just wanted to make clear that I am a real person and if I don’t reply it isn’t personal I just have so much going on and can’t keep cell phone glued to my ear while climbing on cars to get bikes or unbolting wings from planes dragging inoperable cars etc.  but I will try my best to reply to everyone.  The way I am going to do this is once location two opens I will have a small get together date and those who purchased before will be able to come to possibly buy more.  I am undergoing some health issues and just showing the stuff isn’t fun or really sensible anymore so trying to stick to those who buy like I do (show up no hassle).      Thank you


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello, I’ve bought some bikes from him a couple years ago and also yesterday. His collection is real and impressive.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome back!
Why the long absence?
You seemed to have dived in deep since your last post.
It’s free to post items for sale here on the Cabe.
Just post a picture, price, and location, and that’s all there is to it.
Auctions are not run here, so you’ll have to know, what you want price wise, but if you’ve bought over 600 bicycles, I think you must have a pretty good idea, of what your items are worth.
Good luck with the sale.
I’m sure, quite a few of us will be interested in seeing what you have available.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 7, 2021)

@VintageSchwinn.com


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 7, 2021)

Those were the two I  bought and I  enjoyed the talk and walk through. Best of luck!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 7, 2021)

@redline1968


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 8, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Welcome back!
> Why the long absence?
> You seemed to have dived in deep since your last post.
> It’s free to post items for sale here on the Cabe.
> ...



 Thanks.  I used to be more computer savvy back then I suppose life just went too fast and my attention got pulled too many different directions.  Actually went without computer for many years when mine broke. Still was collecting and buying cool treasure though !


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 8, 2021)

I apologize for my poor photos and listing, short time frame to meet for sales etc.   to make things a little better I only have today and part of tomorrow (very busy day tomorrow) to meet for This location.  And then I will be available to sell again in a few weeks.  When that time comes I plan to list up each bike with photos and price so will start a sale post. There’s maybe only 30 at this location I tried to do 1940s-1960 theme although some older but most of the cars and bikes at this house fit those years so I tried to keep the bicycles in that era for display.   Next location after is a lot of older early bikes mostly wood rim or shaft drive. I never could figure a safe way to hang the wood rim bikes without risking damage to the wheels. So they are all on the floor but it was a storage property so I have layers of antiques and stuff atop I need to clear off to get to them.    I have today and tomorrow to meet with some people and then will be pausing sales for a few weeks.  When I return I’ll list up photos and prices.   Just unfortunately have other obligations and am juggling between selling other genres of my collection all while beginning this radiation crap and frequent trips 1000 miles away to work on some houses and get concrete pads poured and buildings put up    .. a mess.    So after tomorrow I’ll pause and hopefully few weeks later I’ll do a more professional sale post with pics of each bike and prices.    I’m waiting on a transporter to take away some e type jaguars to their new owner and after that I should have floor space to move all the random crap in the way at this property to be able to actually move around easier for photos.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2021)

Seems like you might have begun to work on a plan, to sell many items; and to figure-out a way to do that efficiently.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2021)

Still own it and loves it...mine mine mine all mine..." daffy duck"  lol


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Redline I can’t figure how to message you I’m glad it’s still around and I understand if you want to keep it.   Trying to pm you. I am having a real hard time with my phone navigating this forum for some reason. I have something you may be interested in if want to message me.  I actually also ended up getting the red bluebird that was bought same day as this one by best friend and have pics somewhere of both side by side if you can pm me I have something you may be interested in thank you


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 8, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Redline I can’t figure how to message you I’m glad it’s still around and I understand if you want to keep it.   Trying to pm you. I am having a real hard time with my phone navigating this forum for some reason. I have something you may be interested in if want to message me.  I actually also ended up getting the red bluebird that was bought same day as this one by best friend and have pics somewhere of both side by side if you can pm me I have something you may be interested in thank you



Respond on this then he'll get it


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 9, 2021)

I would definitely be interested in any Shelby bikes you may put up for sale.  

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sent message


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 9, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Redline I can’t figure how to message you I’m glad it’s still around and I understand if you want to keep it.   Trying to pm you. I am having a real hard time with my phone navigating this forum for some reason. I have something you may be interested in if want to message me.  I actually also ended up getting the red bluebird that was bought same day as this one by best friend and have pics somewhere of both side by side if you can pm me I have something you may be interested in thank yop



Somebody is gonna get a Beautifuuuuul. 


(Deal= bike) Me alegra mucho.. 😜  👏  😜 

Aaaahi LuuuuLyyyy..👏🥰😜😅👏


----------



## Kreal2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi all is there any way I can upload multiple photos at once on here? I will be in town and can sell more bikes from the first location. Will be there in a week if anyone is interested. There’s 30 bikes and some motorcycles there. Cool bikes.  Only have time for this location and maybe another (mostly old cars not bikes) on this trip


----------



## Kato (Nov 12, 2021)

Kreal2 said:


> Hi all is there any way I can upload multiple photos at once on here? I will be in town and can sell more bikes from the first location. Will be there in a week if anyone is interested. There’s 30 bikes and some motorcycles there. Cool bikes.  Only have time for this location and maybe another (mostly old cars not bikes) on this trip



Give me a buzz tomorrow if you want and I can walk you threw how to post em' up in 1 shot !!


----------

